
Tikzcd – A simple visual editor for creating commutative diagrams - gfredtech
https://github.com/yishn/tikzcd-editor
======
solidangle
Tikzcd is a LaTeX package for easily creating commutative diagrams with Tikz.
This seems to be an editor which outputs tikzcd LaTeX commands.

Many thanks for sharing this though. It is very easy and convenient to create
simple diagrams with tikzcd, but I often struggle to make larger and more
complex diagrams look nice.

------
bdamm
This is pretty cool! I would love to see this kind of tool (including the
LaTeX output) available for other kinds of diagrams. Sequence diagrams, box-
and-line diagrams, etc.

~~~
rcfox
It's not terribly hard to do by hand once you get the hang of it. I used to do
my control systems homework with TikZ.

~~~
bdamm
Diagrams for homework is easy. The tool almost doesn't matter.

What gets hard is when a diagram is describing something you don't have
control over, such as a system built by dozens of engineers, or a product that
is still being influenced by changing requirements. In those cases, I often
want to build an initial diagram, then extend it quickly and in a version-
control friendly way, or even in a way that can be generated.

~~~
yorwba
Extending a Tikz diagram (by additional lines/nodes, I assume?) just means
adding more Tikz commands to draw the additional parts. If you mostly use
automatic or relative placement, the diff will be fairly compact. If you use
manual placement, you'll get some noise from the adjustments required to make
space.

Caveat: I have only used Tikz for homework. However, I didn't usually have
control, and the diagrams occasionally had to change when I realized I forgot
some part.

------
caiw
I made all diagrams in my thesis with this tikz gui:
[http://tikzit.sourceforge.net](http://tikzit.sourceforge.net). Tikzcd looks
more polished, Tikzit more general.

------
shachaf
Is there any similar tool for string diagrams? They can be very expressive on
paper, but it would be much more convenient to manipulate them on a computer.

------
lancebeet
Pretty cool, I'll definitely give this a go the next time I need to draw
diagrams. I wish there would be a reset button for the line curvature and that
ctrl-z would undo though.

------
megapatch
Reinventing plantuml and dot I guess. Go have a look at those as well, they
have their uses and are awesome.

~~~
y7
I don't know PlantUML or dot very well, but it seems to me neither of them are
visual editors? Also, tikz diagrams are used a lot in mathematics writing and
presentations, which seems to be a very different use case.

------
y7
This is awesome! Creating tikz diagrams by hand is a pain.

